# Stark County Fishing



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Just making this as a general thread for places in Stark County, specifically for my interest places like Petros, Sippo and the Tusc River out of Massillon, but anything anyone wants is game.

I just wanting to know if anyones having any luck yet at any of these 3 places? I've been to each one a couple times this year but no luck yet, however I haven't been out in the past 2 weeks b/c I decided to give the waters some time to warm up b/c I was having absolutely no luck a the time. So if so, whats hitting, and on what?


----------



## jkp836 (Apr 28, 2009)

I caught a couple of LM Bass out of the Tusc yesterday. I could only fish for a half hour so not to bad considering.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Hello im in the Belden Village area trying to look into some Stark County fishing as well. Do you think you can give me directions to the Tusc River out of Massillon? I have been there before a few years ago but i have no clue where to park and any spots, I wanna try for some cats,thanks

I went to Sippo the other day, I caught some nice cats and a 17 inch bass of the pier. It sucks it closes at 11pm though.

Petros, I know there are a few trout still in there from the fall. I caught a few on a Silver Red Hair Rooster Tail.


----------



## jkp836 (Apr 28, 2009)

A good place to park to fish in the Tusc is right in front of Elum Music, it's right behind Riteaid. Then just walk over the bridge and down to the Tusc. A lot of guys fish for cats at night between the Lincolnway bridge and the new Treamont bridge that is under construction. Another good place to park is if you drive down and around the Cherry street bridge. One spot I found yesterday was pretty good too. They have Earl rd blocked off right after the Aqua Ohio facility. You can park right in the street right in front of the road closed signs and either fish that creek or walk the rest of the way down to the Tusc. The guy I was talking to had already caught a six pound cat fishing out of the creek that feeds into the Tusc.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

there is a decent pond i used to fish a little bit in belden village. its right behind that big first merit building on munson st. accross from G.E. if you go to munson, then north on higbee ave. youll see a little dirt road/parking spot on the left. you still might be able to drive up there. there were always some bass to catch or at least alot of bluegill play around with.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Thanks man, Sounds good.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

FlashMan2702 said:


> Just making this as a general thread for places in Stark County, specifically for my interest places like Petros, Sippo and the Tusc River out of Massillon, but anything anyone wants is game.
> 
> I just wanting to know if anyones having any luck yet at any of these 3 places? I've been to each one a couple times this year but no luck yet, however I haven't been out in the past 2 weeks b/c I decided to give the waters some time to warm up b/c I was having absolutely no luck a the time. So if so, whats hitting, and on what?




Just thought Id throw the idea of the Mahoning river out to ya. Been allot of people fishing for white bass the last week or 2 in alliance.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

nathan161 said:


> Hello im in the Belden Village area trying to look into some Stark County fishing as well. Do you think you can give me directions to the Tusc River out of Massillon? I have been there before a few years ago but i have no clue where to park and any spots, I wanna try for some cats,thanks
> 
> I went to Sippo the other day, I caught some nice cats and a 17 inch bass of the pier. It sucks it closes at 11pm though.
> 
> Petros, I know there are a few trout still in there from the fall. I caught a few on a Silver Red Hair Rooster Tail.


Yea I caught a trout earlier this spring at Petros, but thats the only thing I got in 2 trips out there. 

What'd you catch the cats on at Sippo? And were you fishing at night or just during the day?


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

jkp836 said:


> A good place to park to fish in the Tusc is right in front of Elum Music, it's right behind Riteaid. Then just walk over the bridge and down to the Tusc. A lot of guys fish for cats at night between the Lincolnway bridge and the new Treamont bridge that is under construction. Another good place to park is if you drive down and around the Cherry street bridge. One spot I found yesterday was pretty good too. They have Earl rd blocked off right after the Aqua Ohio facility. You can park right in the street right in front of the road closed signs and either fish that creek or walk the rest of the way down to the Tusc. The guy I was talking to had already caught a six pound cat fishing out of the creek that feeds into the Tusc.


Wheres that creek at? The spot I usually go to when Im down there is off of Cherry, but Im not sure where this creek is I dont think? Then again Im fairly "new" to the river so I havent discovered everything out down there yet.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

petos 's trout are by the culvert deep end,. small minnows and power bait gets them,and there are lots of them from fall.


----------



## jkp836 (Apr 28, 2009)

If you fish just off of Cherry then you are probably fishing either right under the Cherry street bridge or in the spillway next to it, and you are probably pulling off and going down and around the bridge to park. If you keep going straight on that road you pull off of Cherry street to go under the bridge until it dead ends into the road closed signs you can't miss it. The reason why the road is closed is because the bridge that goes over the creek is out.


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

My last two trips to Petros i took home the skunk.Tues day at Sippo i took 4 nice perch ,black crappie, and bluegill, off the dock using minnows from the marina right on bottom.Tried my spot at Atwood Monday and was a bit to windy,I talked to a guy who had a nice limit of saugeye tho, moved over to Tappan later in the afternoonand hit a few gill's nothing of any size ,but they are moving in. i stopped at the spillway at Tappan got out of the truck to take a look ,when i turned around the game warden was there wanting to see my license. I wasn't there five minutes.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

FlashMan2702 said:


> Yea I caught a trout earlier this spring at Petros, but thats the only thing I got in 2 trips out there.
> 
> What'd you catch the cats on at Sippo? And were you fishing at night or just during the day?



I Caught the cats on some frozen shad, and turtle meat, yeah it was at night i stayed on the pier til i was asked to leave by a park ranger, didn't know the park closes at 11.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

nathan161 said:


> I Caught the cats on some frozen shad, and turtle meat, yeah it was at night i stayed on the pier til i was asked to leave by a park ranger, didn't know the park closes at 11.



Yea it sucks, especially since the fish usually dont bite at sippo till 9pm.


----------



## DrCavin (Aug 24, 2006)

Was at Petros yesterday, only had one gill. Didn't stay too long since it was very windy. Can you fish anywhere on the lake or is it only certain areas? I noticed a net stretched across the lake & wasnt sure what it was for??


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Dont waste your time fishing at Petros unless you like catching little catfish or carp. Sippo is not much better at all. Atleast there you can catch nice bass but you need to be in a boat. I'd fish the Tusc if thats the only 3 you go to. You never know what youll catch in the river


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Anywhere at Petros is open for fishing; not sure what the net would be about? As far as Petros though Im not high on it myself, never had much success there. 

The Tusc seems like a good place, but I've yet to reel one in outta there yet, was down there Saturday late morning/early noon for about n hour killing time.


----------



## jkp836 (Apr 28, 2009)

Are you kidding me? The Tusc has been killer for the past week. I was down there tonight and only had about twenty minutes and caught a nice pike and a decent small mouth. My neighbor went down with his kids tonight and caught about 10 rock bass, all on nightcrawlers. The bigger pike usually hang way up river near the lock 4 area, at least that has been my experience. Last year I had a monster on maybe about a quarter mile south of the lock. It was the biggest fish I have ever seen in the Tusc. Didn't land her so I'll be back there again looking for her this year for sure. If I had the time I would start at Butter Bridge and work my way up to the lock. I bet there are some monsters in through there.


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

The net at Petros is for the kids fishing derby. They net off the shallow half of the lake and then release some BIG cats into the water. The nets will allow smaller fish through, but keep the cats all in one area so the kids can have a chance to catch a big one. They released several large blues and a bunch of big channel cats this year. 

My boss said one of his daughters caught a 36 inch channel there either last year or the year before. A coworker said he caught a 20 pound Blue out of there at night one time. So, there are definitely some big cats in there. If you go in the fall or right after the ice melts, they stock the lake with trout and you can get some decent rainbows. I caught a 20 incher there just after ice out this spring. I also caught a 12 inch gizzard shad there, biggest shad I've ever caught lol.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

jkp836 said:


> Are you kidding me? The Tusc has been killer for the past week. I was down there tonight and only had about twenty minutes and caught a nice pike and a decent small mouth. My neighbor went down with his kids tonight and caught about 10 rock bass, all on nightcrawlers. The bigger pike usually hang way up river near the lock 4 area, at least that has been my experience. Last year I had a monster on maybe about a quarter mile south of the lock. It was the biggest fish I have ever seen in the Tusc. Didn't land her so I'll be back there again looking for her this year for sure. If I had the time I would start at Butter Bridge and work my way up to the lock. I bet there are some monsters in through there.


Where at, up near CF or outta Massillon? And what are you using for bait? I have been using all artificial so far, haven't had any live bait.


----------



## jkp836 (Apr 28, 2009)

Best bait for me this year has been the white walmart spinner bait with the blue head. They are a buck and they work like magic. Look for them at the Canton walmart because I bought all of the ones at the Massillon walmart) Best place I have had luck with this year has been right around the Cherry st bridge in Massillon. The smallmouth like the bait flowing with the current fished along the bottom. The pike however like it fished going up current and near the surface. This is my favorite time of year to fish for pike because when they hit they absolutely try to murder my bait. Good luck and if you need directions just pm me.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

jkp836 said:


> Best bait for me this year has been the white walmart spinner bait with the blue head. They are a buck and they work like magic. Look for them at the Canton walmart because I bought all of the ones at the Massillon walmart) Best place I have had luck with this year has been right around the Cherry st bridge in Massillon. The smallmouth like the bait flowing with the current fished along the bottom. The pike however like it fished going up current and near the surface. This is my favorite time of year to fish for pike because when they hit they absolutely try to murder my bait. Good luck and if you need directions just pm me.


Thanks... I actually have that same spinner along with some others from wally world. I usually do fish at or near cherry so ill try it out.. Maybe this afternoon before my softball game.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

jkp836 said:


> Are you kidding me? The Tusc has been killer for the past week. I was down there tonight and only had about twenty minutes and caught a nice pike and a decent small mouth. My neighbor went down with his kids tonight and caught about 10 rock bass, all on nightcrawlers. The bigger pike usually hang way up river near the lock 4 area, at least that has been my experience. Last year I had a monster on maybe about a quarter mile south of the lock. It was the biggest fish I have ever seen in the Tusc. Didn't land her so I'll be back there again looking for her this year for sure. If I had the time I would start at Butter Bridge and work my way up to the lock. I bet there are some monsters in through there.




Yeah definitely, it was killer today, I Caught 3 Small mouth One close to 5lbs,(leeches), 18 Rock Bass, 3 Sunfish and a 21' Pike, Water looks Kinda low, I have only been fishing the Tusc. for 3 weeks now, and every time I go down there its been awesome!


----------



## DrCavin (Aug 24, 2006)

I may have to try the river this weekend.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Has anyone fished the private lake off Harmont road.

I just got open permission to go here, and sadly its in the top 3 largest bodys of water in canton. 

[ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?q=40.850735,-81.330957&num=1&t=h&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=40.847839,-81.328783&spn=0.033567,0.047035&z=14"]http://maps.google.com/maps?q=40.850735,-81.330957&num=1&t=h&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=40.847839,-81.328783&spn=0.033567,0.047035&z=14[/ame]

does anyone know anything about this lake, i know it has to be really deep.
It looks nice and clear.

Species? techniques? predicted outcome if icefished?

Thanks,
-McMish


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

McMish 
I live just below this lake on the creek that comes out of it, have fished it over the years, good bass lake, have never ice fished it would be careful thow has a curent, the lake is a old cravel quary with 30 to 40 foot depts, if i remember a 50 hole in the bay leading to the creek leading out of the lake. dont know if it has ever been stocked with anything...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

What is the body of water on the top right hand of the photo. I've known the Lindners for years(lived just on the north side of 55th and east of harmont) but don't remember that body of water in the photo. Heard lots of good stuff about the ol quarry. Back when I didn't fish(70's) my buddy had a key to get into the quarry and used to talk about how good it was!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

That area was my teen hang out as I dated a girl that lived by the Linders.She boarded her horse there.
Those were some crazy but good people. I'll never forget this 4 wheel drive station wagon Vega they had..LOL

I'm sure SNAKE you and i have bumped into each other YEARS ago at the Linders.

I always wanted to fish that lake.Think they were still mining it back then to some degree.
I know there are nice Perch,bass and crappies in there. Know a few guys that take the creek route to get in.

muskyhound..First WELCOME to OGF
i must pass your place everyday going to work as i drive over that creek. U the one thats got the boat in your yard?


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Mike
Not my boat your seeing keep both of my boats in the garage, live on 45 street.
The linders sold most of their farm a few years back to the same gravel company, the body of water in the top right is the new strip pit, when they are done stripping that piece of land there will be a lake as big and they will join them together so I have been told.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

That will be one HUGE body of water.
Are they planning on stripping on Linders side next ?


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Mike
everything north of 55th st will be left as is, dont know how far east they plan on stripping, the first house on 55st past the bridge on the left heading east from middlebranch is a good friend of mine witch is a son in law if I am correct his mother in law has the farm just east of them same side of street raises min pins and boxers, I may start going in at his place in the spring easier that going up from here.


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

McMish, I grew up there and know some good spots to try out. Would love to get back on it.There are alot of jumbo perch in there. Would like to ice fish it.let me know.Thanks !VIKING


----------



## Ohio Kingfisher (Oct 23, 2010)

Howdy Friends

Finally some music to my ears...Folks fishing local streams. The Tuscarawas River and any of its tributaries is dynOmite. First let me say it does take patience and practice. That aside, the easiest way to become HOOKED is to start of with a Hook, Line and Sinker (and of course a nightcrawler). Toss your offering on the stream bottom and hang on. The Tuscarawas River Watershed (including its tributaries...Sugar Creek, Sandy Creek, Chippewa Creek, Stillwater Creek and Dunlap Creek) offer some of the finest fishing in Ohio. 

Regarding biodiversity (variety of fish species) you would be impressed. Obviously from Suckers to Sunfish, to Catfish and Carp you will catch fish...But be ready for Northern Pike and Smallmouth Bass. I have even landed a few jumbo Yellow Perch. If it has freshwater gills...It most certainly swims in the Tuscarawas River...Best of Luck, See you on the River from Barberton to Coshocton!

Ohio Kingfisher..."I cast in Current"


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been thinking about trying the tuscarawas river. I guess why I havent yet is I dont know where I am allowed to fish. I'm not asking for anyone's specific spots, but where are the public fishing area's? Don't want to end up on private property. I live in Canton so anywhere within 30-45 minutes


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

try down at Dover s sewer plant


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike,
I think we had this talk before about Chuck Lindner and that Vega...who could forget it. Went to several parties there so probably did meet.
As for the sewage plant in Dover, I don't think you can fish the side with the plant anymore, have to go around to the other side...Washington St (?) maybe...don't recall as it's been awhile. I caught a 4.5-5# saugeye out of there about 6 yrs ago...a beast! But as I recall, I went down there a few yrs ago and the one side was no longer open to shore bound people. I believe there is a gate now or something. But you could fish Tusc river from the Bolivar exit or surrounding areas....rt 212 and such.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

mike and snake
yes my friend in married to evone linder, her mother and brother still live at the farm, the only times i have fished the lake has been for bass, one nite took a friend we fished for about 4 hours, then it got dark so we were finishing up, well the bass turned on we stayed for about 2 more hours got a ton of bass,
Kingfisher
I fish the tusc up stream from 212 and 77 via kayak lots of smallies and pike, a few jumbo perch as well, I think if you check with canoe rentals it aint much to rent, the only way to fish the tusc is by canoe or kayak its a blast all you need is a small ancor to stop drift.
exploring more close to home, I have spent a lot of time on conn and the ash for steelhead, well 2 hour drive and the steelhead not comming in like they have in past aint worth the drive, now we just have to get central lake stocked with musky and life would be good


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

EXIDE
The tow path runs right along the tusc, lots of parking spots at road crossings from north of clinton down to rt 212, summit and stark parks maintain the tow path and parking lots with port o jons,get on stark parks web page you can print a map of tow path shows all parking lots and all points of interests, I ride bike on it alot and there is lots of places to gain axcess, grew up in jackson township and wish they had the towpath trail when I was a kid, do well on tubes and buzz baits, going to tie up some flys for smallies and pike for the fly rod should be a lot of fun.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i uses to fish tere all the time i to dated a girl that lived on harmount st half ways down the lake the name of her dad tom buttler still lives there i use to hammer jubos perch there on the rich side of the lake by the cement ramp,some times wouild put in the creek on north end has a cable and lock now,i miss fishing there lots of big bass both large and smalles,but you half to watch were you go lots of springs but if you get on the perch and crappie forget about it there big,if you want to go at it let me know will look around,and drill some holes,markfish


----------

